# Teignmouth parking trickery



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Taking a two-night break from caring for an aged parent a couple of weekends back, we spent an enjoyable if somewhat misty Saturday in Sidmouth, South Devon. There we learned that Sunday parking was free.

We went on to Teignmouth the following day, a first visit on a lovely sunny day and, given the almost universal lack of signs for motorhome parking, we found ourselves on the sea-front with P signs directing us to the rather small Point carpark, which was full anyway. Re-tracing our route to the other end of the promenade we found an on-street parking spot with parking meters. On approaching the meter to pay, I found a woman having difficulty inserting her coins. I had no better luck, when a local approached and said "Parking is free on Sundays". So neither of us paid.

Two hours later, having enjoyed a pleasurable stroll and a light lunch in town, we returned to the motorhome to find a yellow PCN attached to the windcsreen. I had noticed that all the cars at The Point had no parking tickets displayed, and wondered why we'd been singled out.

Google led me to the Teignmouth Post website and it appears that since the end of 2011 there has been a state of confusion about the free Sunday parking in Teignmouth. The Teignbridge Council has made its car parks free on Sundays but Devon, who operate the street meters do not. We were just unlucky to find a machine which would not accept our coins and to have a 'helpful' local mislead us.

An exceedingly polite letter objecting to the fine did us no good; after all every local authority is broke, and I guess they need the cash. It's the first parking ticket I've had in half a million miles or so of driving and it hurts. I'm a bit of a goody-goody when it comes to paying my way... more fool me, I suppose.

Will I return to Teignmouth to spend my hard-earned? Well, while we rather liked the place, it's definitely left a sour taste, and so it may be some time. Thanks Devon CC.

Terry


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Been caught similarly in the past and now I never trust the word of anyone, local or otherwise - I always check carefully the wording on the meters, signs etc. for myself. Better safe than out of pocket!


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Pard said:


> Will I return to Teignmouth to spend my hard-earned? Well, while we rather liked the place, it's definitely left a sour taste, and so it may be some time. Thanks Devon CC.


I think it a bit harsh to hold it against Teignmouth just because a local resident gave you incorrect parking information. Had she been correct and had you received no parking ticket, then presumably you would be happy to visit there again? Also had she given you the correct advice and had you bought a ticket then also you would be happy to visit there again? Finally, had you read the signs and machines for details of parking restrictions then presumably you would also be happy to visit again?


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The parking signs in Teignmouth seem fairly straightforward.


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Hi

I suppose I left myself open to comments like KeithC's, and, fair enough, I'm in the wrong. I _should_ have noticed the notices, no doubt, but the local's additional remarks that "They haven't got round to changing all the signs yet" rather threw me off guard. I'll be wiser in future than the fool I obviously am right now. Doesn't make me think of Teignmouth any differently though - for now.

Terry


----------

